# how long isolate goat with pink eye



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

How long to I need to isolate a goat with pink eye? I have been using an eye ointment on him..right away it stopped weeping but I can still after 3 days of isolation see the pink cloud coming up onto the eyeball from the bottom. No bigger..just still there.

I called a vet and he said to just keep using the eye ointment and I may not need the LA200 if it gets better..but I ended up giving him a shot of LA200 yesterday because I still see that pink cloud there plus he has the same snot nose and cough cold that is going around with some of the other goats here. all that have it have been separated and are being treated with LA200. 

when will it start getting better enough to let him out? He's super lonely in the little corrall and I feel so bad for him. 

thanks..jamee


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

If he is improving with the treatment you are doing ,you should be able to put him out soon,I think you usually treat about 5 days,if the ointment is not working alot of times u can squirt la 200 in to eye and that will work,I have treated before and have not seperated,al


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Also of you have tall overgrown grasses in pasture that will make them catch pink eye easier


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you said he has a Pink cloud?? Are you saying it has an ulcer? this takes a bit longer to heal...I would think however, as long as his eye is no longer weepy he should be fine...its the watery eye goop that is contagious..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the goat still favoring the eye and is it getting worse?
With correct treatment, pinkeye gets better really fast, within 4 to 5 days. however, the cloud or ulcer, remains a bit longer. 
Pinkeye is usually in the color part of the eye (center.) If the cloud is in a different spot and getting worse, it can be something in the eye.
I take it, the vet did not look at it? The cloudiness should be getting clearer, not worse, depending on severity and how fast it was treated, after you seen it. Ulcerations can subside as well, unless they are super bad, then, it will never be all the way back to normal.
With normal pinkeye treatment, 5 days should be enough time to kill it off.

The cough and runny nose. get a temp.
If normal, it may be lungworms to allergies. But normally, lungworms don't give a runny nose. You can try benadryl to see if it is allergies.
Dust can also cause it. Dusty hay or barns ect.

If temp is high, start antibiotics.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

It is a pink cloud..but it is not portruding. just color creeping up in the color part of the eye to the iris.

we have no tall grass.. many goats here eat it all down short.

his eye is not getting worse..it stopped weeping the very next day. But a lot of the goats here have had weeping eyes for some time...I thought perhaps it was allergies to the alfafa bits blowing around. but then some started coming down with snot noses and coughs. At first the coughs..and the one that is my goat (other goats belong to caretaker..mine were abandoned and I rescued them) I treated for lungworm with levamisole but it did not go away..then her snot nose started too. 

The vet here did not come see the goat no..just spoke over the phone. The pink cloud that is creeping up it has not got any worse..but the other eye was a little crusty weepy today (and it may have been in the past since they all kept having weepy eyes) but that may be because yesterday for two treatments I switched to drops 1/2 water 1/2 apple cider vinegar in the eye since the ointment I have is not the exact one you need..it's got 3 ingredients and has one that is the same as the one you are supposed to get, then one extra ingredient but the tetracycline something or other is neocycline or something like that istead. The vet said it could still work..so I did that for 2 days. I read about the acv so wanted to try that as well..but worry it's too strong for his eyes. 

Today I did a couple drops of the LA200 in each eye. Do I only do that once?

I'm not able to pay super good attention to him right now..my own human kid is seriously ill with a staph infection (he has a lot of health issues and allergic to antibiotics) so I need to let this goat out of his corall at the other end of the pasture as soon as it is safe so I can ease up one more issue in my life. Then the caretaker who comes every two days right now will continue his LA200 shots.

thanks!! sorry if I'm abrupt..doing too many things at once 

jamee


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can do the la200 one drop (no needle) in both eyes twice a day, injected will not work....unless what you discribe is an ulcer ..antibiotics will cause more damage...take a minute to google pink eye with ulcer and look at a picture...see if it s what your little man has...this is important if you do not want further damage..

a quote from tennessee meat goat



> If the eye has ulcerated (the covering over the iris - the colored part of the eye - appears to have risen outward from the surface of the eyeball), Neomycin and Polymyxin B Sulfates and Bacitracin Zinc Opthalmic Ointment (Triple Antibiotic Opthalmic Ointment) is the required medication. Although a long name, this is a single medication available through your veterinarian. Buy several tubes and keep them on hand; the tubes contain only 1/4 ounce. This is not the triple antibiotic ointment available over the counter in drugstores. Triple Antibiotic Opthalmic Ointment is not an item that every vet keeps in stock, so maintain a supply in your emergency inventory. Terramycin Opthalmic Ointment, available without prescription, is an alternative product. Opthalmic ointments are relatively expensive, but there is no substitute for them. Apply this ointment a minimum of twice a day until the goat can see and the cloudiness/ulceration is gone. The goat may lose its eyesight completely for a period of time, but if properly treated (even if ulceration has occurred), sight will usually return, albeit sometimes only partially. It is not unusual for a white smudge of a scar to remain on the eyeball after the ulceration has healed.
> 
> Permanent sight loss may l occur if steriod opthalmic medications are used on ulcerated eyes. Do not use steroid products such as Gentocin Durafilm (cortico-steroids) or any medication containing dexamethazone on an ulcerated eye. Blood vessels must begin to grow back into the eye for healing to occur and sight to return, and steroids will interfere with blood-vessel regeneration. Further, if the organism causing the Pinkeye is viral, steroids make the illness worse fast.
> 
> While early stages of eye ulceration are not visible to the goat producer, a badly ulcerated eye can be diagnosed easily: a portion of the colored part of the eye (iris) looks like it is sticking out of the eyeball on a stem, preventing the goat from fully closing its eye. Ulcerated eyes may rupture and collapse into the eye socket or infection may travel to the goat's brain. If left untreated under such conditions, the goat can die. To prevent this from happening, any goat with a suspected ulcerated eye should be taken to a vet. The vet can put a vegetable-based stain in the goat's eye that glows in the presence of cobalt blue light to determine the extent of damage that the ulcer has caused. This is a simple test involving touching the white of the eye above the iris with an over-sized Q-tip that has been saturated with a special stain. This procedure is preferable to culturing the organism, because it is quicker and less expensive.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes I had a similar eye issue on a kid and was using la200 and it did not work well,when I started the triple antibiotic ointment it started to clear right up,you can buy this in the pharmacy over the counter


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

OH man..I did read that tennessee goat info but didn't realize she was talking about putting the LA200 in ..didn't even know that was possible at that point. I did look up stuff when I first saw it..it's not protruding at all..just pinky cloudy on the bottom part of his eye..up to the iris.

I put the LA 200 in both his eyes today. I hope that was okay. I did have the right ointment I guess...read a different one on goat link. did that for 3 days. I had to let him out though..my son is seriously ill with an internal staph infection which has me incredibly stress out and I can't keep going out to the corral the little goatie was locked in to feed and care for him..the caretaker did not show up today ..he was supposed to care for him and the other sick goats...says he will be here tomorrow (so now we are a day late with thier LA200 shots)..I picked him up some listerine today to wipe all the weepy eye faces..hopefully that will help with the spreading of it. He may have to pick up more of that ointment though because my little tube is almost gone...and I'm having to worry about other things right now. I've got my special 3 separated in my back yard at least..but the other ones I try to care for and that I would like to find good homes for have to stay out with the herd. I guess you just do what you can do...

thanks for the advice


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You know, it really doesn't matter, since flies spread pink eye. I don't think that that's what he has though. Have you tried Benadryl on the herd yet? Or are they trying to fight off Staff?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You really are doing all you can and your son comes first....best wishes and prayers your son recovers quickly..:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With the treatment of Pinkeye and LA200 it is 2x a day for 4 to 5 days.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

I looked at a picture of pink eye and it seemed to look the same...but I don't know it's my first experience with it. 

No haven't tried Benadryl...trying to leave this in the caretakers hands right now. I've just got my special 3 in my backyard and am treating naturally. Sadly it rained all day for all the poor goaties and the caretaker did not show up to give thier # 2 of 3 LA200 shots yesterday or today. I have my hands so full with my sons illness that I can't intervene.

It's my son who has staff..not the goats It showed up in a throat culture and he is having bleeding from his colon


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

happybleats said:


> You really are doing all you can and your son comes first....best wishes and prayers your son recovers quickly..:hug:


Thank you so much happy bleats. I have a weakness when it comes to goats crying at me...I want to mommy them all. The pasture wraps around my house so I see them around me every day... when they are sick and hungry I can't stand it..so I have gotten so close to all the goats. But now I'm having to put my most special 'kid' above them all...so I hope it works out for the herd. I know the caretaker is trying harder to arrange things to be here more right now.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> With the treatment of Pinkeye and LA200 it is 2x a day for 4 to 5 days.


Well I gave him the shot of LA200 for his snot nose and cough (he needs more but leaving it to caretaker)... ..he's had the neo such and such stuff in his eye twice a day for 3 days and the LA200 once the fourth day..but then I had to let go of the situation because of my son's illness and because he's not really my goat..I just have done whats necessary when he's been ill because the caretaker was not able to. So the poor little goatie (he's tiny and inbred) thinks he belongs to me.

What I would like to do is find a good home for him. I don't want the caretaker to sell him..for one I don't know if anyone would buy him since he's pretty small. But the Filipino's here they do horrible to things to the goats before they eat them..they burn them alive..they force feed them vinegar ...I can't handle the thought of what the goats have to go through. If they were humanely shot or something it would not be as difficult for me to let go as food.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> But the Filipino's here they do horrible to things to the goats before they eat them


That should be against the law 

Praying for a pet home for the little guy...best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

It is against the law..but it's their culture so no one reports it...or who is even going to know it's happening? and I'm sure many cops may even be of that culture here as well so either do that themself or 'understand' and would not do anything about it. They don't all do it..but I hear of it all the time..so it's pretty common here. One of the goats here the caretaker got because a Filipino woman stopped him at the feed store and asked him to take the goat..she was saving it from her husband :\


----------

